# d-bol test e cycle number 1



## steppin-up (Mar 18, 2008)

im planning on doing my first cycle after a couple months reaserach into what would be better for me and what i want from it...people have recommended just test e and others say d-bol and test e support....i have chosen to do the d-bol with test e support but would like views on my planned cycle and any tips/support from experienced people.

week 1-4...d-bol...30mg (ed)
week 1-10...test e...400mg.
week 13-15pct....nolva...80 mg (day 1)
                               ...40mg (day 2-14)
                               ...20mg (15-30)


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks good. I'd use hcg on cycle and run pct a little longer.


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 18, 2008)

what is the purpose of the 80mg of nolva for the first day?

just out of curiosity


----------



## steppin-up (Mar 18, 2008)

the reason for the large dose of nolvo on day 1 is to kickstart the anti estrogen effect after the test e drops off...hence its only a single dose and then consistant doses that drop off


----------



## steppin-up (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks pirate,...any suggestion on a good hcg to run through the cycle? and how uch longer for my pct do you think?


----------



## lifterjake (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you going to use any other PCT chems like clomid or aromasin. You may want to have some on hand just in case.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

rmcfar said:


> what is the purpose of the 80mg of nolva for the first day?
> 
> just out of curiosity



It is really unnecessary to take that much nolvadex in a dose...Your body can only digest so much and then it tosses the rest so it is really a waste for you to go that high in dose...just trying to help ya save some change.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

lifterjake said:


> Are you going to use any other PCT chems like clomid or aromasin. You may want to have some on hand just in case.



fuck clomid...thats reallly obsolete...for serm...stick with nolvadex, hcgs good...during cycle aromasin or arimidex.  I prefer arimidex...I think pirate said he prefers aromasin...its really your preference on this one...i believe he said its because the aromasin is steroidal or something of that nature but anyways...good luck.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

steppin-up said:


> the reason for the large dose of nolvo on day 1 is to kickstart the anti estrogen effect after the test e drops off...hence its only a single dose and then consistant doses that drop off




I can kinda see how this would be beneficial but honestly if I am not mistaken your body can only digest 40mg if even that.  I cant remember, its been a while since I really read up or talked to any physicians in a while...its remember its not an anti estrogen it is a SERM...It should be fine for you though...you usually want to take the anti estrogens during cycle for products that aromatize and serms for pcts because of their ability to prevent gyno and restart natural test production...I'm sure you prolly knew this.  Pirate would be the expert in this field though.  I know a little bit like stuff like this but he is a lot more knowledgable than me when it comes to synthetics, antiestrogens, and pcts.


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 25, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> It is really unnecessary to take that much nolvadex in a dose...Your body can only digest so much and then it tosses the rest so it is really a waste for you to go that high in dose...just trying to help ya save some change.



yah ive never heard of a nolva dose that high so i was kinda wondering the reasoning behind it, i personally would never do it.

Also, Pirate, why do you recommend 40mg of nolva per day? Does this dosage have a significant advantage over 20mg a day? I ask because 20mg/day is recommended by Anthony Roberts and this is what most people say in my personal (limited) experience.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 26, 2008)

well ya gotta think about it...nolvadex is more capable of fucking up you liver enzymes than most synthetics...so that would be another reason not to do that much.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 26, 2008)

rmcfar said:


> Also, Pirate, why do you recommend 40mg of nolva per day? Does this dosage have a significant advantage over 20mg a day? I ask because 20mg/day is recommended by Anthony Roberts and this is what most people say in my personal (limited) experience.



Because 40 mg works better, in my opinion. I'm not clear why people think tamoxifen is so liver toxic. Can someone provide scientific references that show it is that hard on the liver?


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 26, 2008)

all the research and references i can find say that liver damage is an extremely rare side effect of tamoxifen. apparently in lab situations rats taking high dosages of tamox can develop liver cancer, but this is attributed to the endocrinology of the rats, not the effects of the drug itself. 

This is just a summary of the research i have found in about 10 minutes, so i dont know why everyone is afraid for their livers.


----------



## Getbig82 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dont take nolva till the pct time unless you need it,its pointless. Maybe stay on the dbol little longer depending on quality. My first was 8 weeks 6 is plenty, also stay on test for around 12 weeks. I love dbol and test good combo if your doing it for personal gains, not competition. Might get some bloat who cares your gain some real strenght and mass.


----------

